# Revolution Transmitter shortage?



## dorrdon (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks like everyone is sold out.
The large scale shop I deal with, has said the Chinese factory which makes the transmitter cases has shut down. - any truth to this?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We have heard that the company making the display is out of business. Another supplier has to be found for the display.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

My source tells me that he's redesigning the whole case, it's too big? 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The loss of the display component was relayed to my by Aristo about a month ago, and I also believe Lewis commented about it in a recent insider. 

What a mess for Aristo, the 2 big ads in the current Garden Railroader are for track (they are out of almost everything) and the Revolution, also saying it will be sound this year. 

Dealing with Chinese manufacturers and suppliers is tough. 

Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Which is worse? 

Advertising something you don't have, OR, having the stock and sitting on it unsold until you can get it advertised?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The latter does not seem to come up very often, it seems that new stuff is always advertised early or assuming there are no glitches. 

I can't think of any recent history where anyone was sitting on unadvertised inventory... but I'm open to seeing examples. 

Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Greg, you are correct. 
I guess what I meant was, doing the right thing and *NOT* promoting a non existent product until it was in stock, is just as bad financially for the business as advertising said product without stock to satisfy demand. 

Sadly the latter is so common nowadays that it is no wonder consumers are ticked off. 
I don't want to name names because I think we all know who are doing it the most blatantly. 
A good question to ask is, do they do it deliberately, and if so why? I would guess that is actually a rhetorical question as you and I both know the answer already.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I suspect Aristo is also having severe cash flow problems...all the signs are there. It will be interesting to see how long they last if the economy doesn't turn around soon....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I will wholeheartedly agree Tony, in fact I think the latter is worse, because it promotes distrust. 

Yes I agree, risking your dealer network by undercutting them obviously to get cash now, but at the same time asking the dealers to purchase and pay for merchandise while it is on the water (to get money before the product arrives) sounds "cash strapped". 

It's a short term strategy if this is what is happening. You would also expect very few "big products" coming in (last container was a 20' one, not a 40' one with just mostly stuff that people not interested in, a couple of eggliners and 2 C16 road numbers - never a great seller) 

Dunno what to say. There is a forum out there where I and the other "haters" are blamed for the oncoming demise of Aristo. I suspect that Lewis handed Scott a big stinky bag, not a healthy company. 

Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

There seems to be a bit of a problem getting stock of certain things out of China. 
I have been trying to buy some new model high cell count chargers from my regular wholesale supplier for some months now. It is the factory that makes them who cannot deliver to my supplier.


----------

